# Kennel cough vaccine - side effects?



## Scoobysti (Aug 24, 2008)

I had both my dogs vaccinated for kennel cough (the nasal spray version) 11 days ago, as they are both going into kennels for the first time next week and it is a requirement. 

But my 8 month old Springer (Chip) is now coughing occasionally. Is this a side effect of the vaccine, or has he now got kennel cough? He seems well enough asides from the intermittent coughing. My old dog had KC once and was really poorly with it, but Chip seems fine otherwise. My other dog is absolutely fine. 

I called the vet and they said to monitor it and bring him in as they would not want it going untreated if it is kennel cough. So I am watching today to see if he is better/worse than yesterday. 

Anyone else had a dog that reacted similarly?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The kennel cough vaccine is a live vaccine, so some dogs can develop signs of mild KC. I'd give the vet another ring if you're still worried.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Well the only time mine have had KC is after receiving the vaccine :thumbdown: so I avoid it at all costs from now on. I can understand why some people have to have it done to put their dogs in kennels but other than that I would avoid having it done. In fact I think it is a unnecessary (for healthy and fit dogs) and another veterinary con.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

cbrookman said:


> Well the only time mine have had KC is after receiving the vaccine :thumbdown: so I avoid it at all costs from now on. I can understand why some people have to have it done to put their dogs in kennels but other than that I would avoid having it done. In fact I think it is a unnecessary (for healthy and fit dogs) and another veterinary con.


I have personally seen very few (can count on one hand) dogs get KC from the vaccine, but maybe I've been lucky.

I think it can be helpful for some working dogs or those unlucky dogs that seem to keep catching it all the time, as it can reduce the chances of contracting KC and tends to make it less severe if they do. But it's certainly not a core vaccine, and most healthy adult dogs are fine without it IMO.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> I have personally seen very few (can count on one hand) dogs get KC from the vaccine, but maybe I've been lucky.
> 
> I think it can be helpful for some working dogs or those unlucky dogs that seem to keep catching it all the time, *as it can reduce the chances of contracting KC and tends to make it less severe if they do*. But it's certainly not a core vaccine, and most healthy adult dogs are fine without it IMO.


When there was a lot of KC about a few months back, quite a nasty one, 3 of my 4 KC vaccinated dogs got it. Flossie coughed mildly for about 5 days, Fly for 2 days, Kite for about a day. Going by what was happening to other dogs in the area, I'm so glad I had them vaccinated - they got it so mildly and were over it so quickly. I mentioned it to my vet when in with the dog who wasn't affected at all by the KC (but had a knee strain), and he said he'd seen about 100 cases of vaccinated dogs who had got KC.


----------



## Scoobysti (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The good news is the cough is getting better untreated. I have been counting the coughs and only a handful today. 

If I had a choice I wouldn't have had them vaccinated - unfortunately our local kennels won't take them unless they have been.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing in life is risk free, there are dogs which are non responders to vaccines and vaccines can trigger illness if they are live.

Anything that has proven benefits will also have side effects.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cbrookman said:


> Well the only time mine have had KC is after receiving the vaccine :thumbdown: so I avoid it at all costs from now on. I can understand why some people have to have it done to put their dogs in kennels but other than that I would avoid having it done. In fact I think it is a unnecessary (for healthy and fit dogs) and another veterinary con.


I have all 3 of mine done every year although they don't go to kennels. Both of my pointers had very nasty bouts of KC when they first came over from Ireland that went to pneumonia and lasted for weeks. Since I started vaccinating them we haven't had any KC despite knowing there was a lot of it about in the area. I'll continue getting mine done every year.


----------

